# Do most male rats get THIS big??!?!



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

I was at the pet store a couple days ago and noticed they had some adult male rats and one was HUGE!! Not fat just HUGE! It was an albino. Probably the size of a small dog like a chihuahua maybe even a bit bigger then that. I was so surprised!!!! (he was very obviously NOT neutered as well).

I have normal grey/white rats but will the males also get that big? It was crazy! Ive never had males before this is my first experience with them so im not sure.


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm well some rats get that big as others don't. Males tend to get bigger than females but it all depends on genes. They get about 6-8 inches long not including the tail.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Can African pouched rats be albino...? Think it was one of those ? They look different and are bigger 

I've never seen males that big  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

THAT'S HUUUUGE! I've never seen/heard of one that big.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Toast had gotten pretty big. I haven't been to any male rat pet stores in a while so I can't compare sizes, but he is bigger than Pastoolio and V. He also weighs about 100grams more than Pastoolio does. He's not fat, just very muscly.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Pet store rats tend to get pretty big. My first rat was from a pet store and I kid you not he was about 8-9 inches! He was huge! A monster rat 0_0 all my rats from local breeders tend to stay pretty small :/ about 5-6 inches


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Our two older boys who are over a year old both weigh over a pound. My two younger boys are pretty big too, but only about 400g or so. Their mother is TINY. I'd say definitely 200-300g at the most. She always makes me nervous how small she is since she's also skinny and has puffy old lady fur even though she is not yet old, but she is active and eats enough to survive so I guess she's ok. I think since she's so mall, all of the rats in her litter aren't going to get very big. Her naked daughter may even be smaller than she is but it's hard to tell because of her lack of fur. Genetics I guess! I would love to have that giant boy you saw! Esp because he's a PEW.


----------



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes it was crazy!! There were two other males with him and they were probably 2/3rds his size still!

@finnebon I know I really wanted to take him home but we have two boys already haha. My husband would have died. When my husband saw him at the pet store he was like " OMG are our boys getting that big??! Thats huge! " I said " probably not but that would be awesome!!"


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

at the petstore I worked at we had two males that were close to 2 pounds. everyone there was obsessed with them because they were like little dogs, literally. They followed people around, took baths, performed tricks, loved to be held and pet. And this was without any training. They got sold before I started working there and I wish I could've met them.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

When I went with my boyrfriend to get his first two boys over a year ago, we saw their father and thought "there's no way they would get THAT big, he's HUGE" he was REALLY big. And now that the two brothers are over a year old, one of the boys looks exactly like his dad. Their both pretty big!


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

one of the pet stores by us who also has some huge rats not fat just gigantic they could easly fill up a whole 5 gallon tank


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I used to have a male who was massive, like a small chihuahua, with a tail like a piece of rope! Some boys are just huge.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

All my male rats have been huge I had one that when you put him in a ten gallon tank he had maybe an inch to turn but he was so loveable now I'm use to huge animals though I owned a capybara once but yes some males can get huge 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

